# Bacon Mayonnaise



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 12, 2013)

I like to make my own mayo. Today I made the MCAT sous vide mayo but substitued some rendered Jowl fat from last nights dinner. I'm sure this is nothing new but it was for me. 


10 egg yokes (150g), use the best you can find. Blended, bagged, sous vide 35 min @ 153 degees. Cooled. You can easily skip this step and use raw egg yokes.

Mix into:
dijon (50g)
water (90g)
1/2 lemon. 
Pinch Malic Acid (im sure Ascorbic (Fresh Fruit) would be fine too)
pinch of MSG (can omit)
Salt to taste
TBLS white vinegar

Add to food processor and drizle about 1/5 Jowl drippings, the rest of the oil was safflour.

The flavor is out of this world. the porky flavor is a background note. So dam tasty! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 12, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I like to make my own mayo. Today I made the MCAT sous vide mayo but substitued some rendered Jowl fat from last nights dinner. I'm sure this is nothing new but it was for me.
> 
> 
> 10 egg yokes (150g), use the best you can find. Blended, bagged, sous vide 35 min @ 153 degees. Cooled. You can easily skip this step and use raw egg yokes.
> ...



Man it's good to know that I am not the only one who uses bacon fat in their home-made Mayo! I use it on my fried egg sandwiches as a guilty pleasure. Great Minds think alike, I guess!


----------



## jayhay (Jun 12, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I like to make my own mayo. Today I made the MCAT sous vide mayo but substitued some rendered Jowl fat from last nights dinner. I'm sure this is nothing new but it was for me.
> 
> 
> 10 egg yokes (150g), use the best you can find. Blended, bagged, sous vide 35 min @ 153 degees. Cooled. You can easily skip this step and use raw egg yokes.
> ...



Hey Mucho. Why do you sous vide the yolks first? Just curious.


----------



## panda (Jun 12, 2013)

Can you jar it and send some over?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 12, 2013)

Panda, Got to love Nahunta huh?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 12, 2013)

Jay, I normally use raw eggs but i'm working my way through that book and needed some mayo as pantry anyway. The reason they say to do it SV is because they then you'll end up with pasteurized mayo. After SV, the yokes come out very thick, consistency of peanut butter. Because the yokes are cooked they develop a more eggy quality, giving it the same familiar mayo flavor but with more depth. 



jayhay said:


> Hey Mucho. Why do you sous vide the yolks first? Just curious.


----------



## jayhay (Jun 12, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Jay, I normally use raw eggs but i'm working my way through that book and needed some mayo as pantry anyway. The reason they say to do it SV is because they then you'll end up with pasteurized mayo. After SV, the yokes come out very thick, consistency of peanut butter. Because the yokes are cooked they develop a more eggy quality, giving it the same familiar mayo flavor but with more depth.



Cool man, thanks for the explanation. Sounds interesting. I'll give it a go sometime, I like the idea of an extra eggy flavor, kinda like kewpie.


----------



## panda (Jun 13, 2013)

dunno, i just order nueske's bacon, i would love to check that place out though, except i fear i would walk out of there with 3 shopping carts full of stuff and not enough room in my civic! lol

i will give sv egg yolk mayo a try (w/ bacon fat! mmmmm), that's a wonderful idea although i use pasteurized eggs to begin with.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 13, 2013)

I've made this to serve with handcut chips in a restaurant. We saved all of the trimmings, skin and fat from jamon for a couple of weeks , rendered it down and went to town. 
We went through a lot of jamon at that restaurant, but not enough to make baconaise sustainable...


----------

